# Program Slingbox remote to turn off TV



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok I am trying to figure out how to program the tivo sling is remote to power on and off my tv , well actually my sound bar, but it will basically be the same. I am doing to so the tivo thinks it is connected to a powered HDMI device. 

I have looked around and saw some complicated instructions about jp1.com but before I attempt that whole procedure I want to know if anyone has figured this out yet.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Some sound bars can be programmed to use a custom IR or another command. This may be an option of yours can do this and you could program the red button or something not commonly used like Zoom to turn it on or off. Another option is to get a HDMI splitter that is powered which may work although I haven't tested it and maybe others have more information.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes but my question is how do I program the virtual Slingbox remote to send those IR codes?


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been to jp1.com and figured out how to download some files already completed but still having issues making it look like the normal tivo remote and adding power on/off and mute for my Samsung 2.1 HW-550 sound bar. Everything else I want to act as normal.


----------



## VSOptiorp (Mar 28, 2013)

&#1050;&#1086;&#1084;&#1087;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1077;&#1084;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1079;&#1072;&#1103;&#1074;&#1082;&#1080; &#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1094;&#1090;&#1077;&#1093;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;&#1093; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1085;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1099;&#1089;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;: &#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;&#1074;, &#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072; &#1082;&#1088;&#1099;&#1096;&#1080; &#1086;&#1090; &#1089;&#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072;, &#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072; &#1092;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072; &#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1083;&#1080; &#1086;&#1090; &#1089;&#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072; &#1040;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1096;&#1082;&#1080; &#1072;&#1075;&#1087; - &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1086;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1081;, &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;: &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1082;&#1080; &#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;, &#1084;&#1086;&#1081;&#1082;&#1072; &#1092;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072; &#1092;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1074; 
&#1040;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1076;&#1072; &#1072;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1096;&#1086;&#1082; - &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1103; &#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1089;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; &#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1072;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1082;&#1072;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1089;&#1086;&#1093;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090; &#1073;&#1102;&#1076;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090; 
&#1040;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1096;&#1082;&#1080; &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099; - vishka63 ru]&#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah what? Is that Russian?


----------

